
Seam carving - striking
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving
======
axemclion
Implementation in Javascript -
[https://github.com/nparashuram/seamcarving](https://github.com/nparashuram/seamcarving)

Demo -
[http://nparashuram.com/seamcarving/](http://nparashuram.com/seamcarving/)

------
iofj
Seam carving also has lots of other applications. One thing I found it very
useful for was separating letters before running OCR on the individual
letters. I was writing a web scraper that needed to get past a captcha and it
first isolated the letters using "seam finding", and then ran them through a
neural network.

So much faster than haar-cascading.

------
bcraven
This is how Adobe's Context-Aware Scaling works:

[https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/content-aware-
scalin...](https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/content-aware-scaling.html)

They also utilise it for context-aware fill.

